# Immergas Boiler Low Pressure



## chopstix (12 Apr 2013)

I have an Immergas boiler which has been causing problems off and on. I have just noticed however that the pressure is down to 0.5. Anyone know how I can get the pressure back up? There doesn't appear to be any obvious dials, switches etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnJay (12 Apr 2013)

My system has a little tap which allows me to build back up the pressure. I imagine all plumbers fit something similar?


----------



## Leo (15 Apr 2013)

The pressure vessel may need to be adjusted.

The tap mentioned is for the filling loop, used to replace water lost from the system.


----------

